# German Shepherd or Belgium Malinois?



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

We adopted Dio when he was 8 weeks old from the Humane Society. Our vet is dead set on that he looks all Belgium Malinois. His tail is a stump and there were only 4 pups out of his litter at the shelter and they all had the same small tail. She was thinking that the "breeder" rejected him and his litter-mates due to their tails. She couldn't see any scars to say they cut his tail. What do you guys think? I would love to get more opinions on the matter =) Thank you!


----------



## ImAce (Apr 20, 2012)

I have NO idea, but what a stunner!!


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

ImAce said:


> I have NO idea, but what a stunner!!


Thank you =) He holds himself so proud. Sadly diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia when he was 6 months old. Another reason why I joined the forums to get some more non surgical suggestions.


----------



## ImAce (Apr 20, 2012)

Aw bless him! Did you have to have xrays done to diagnose? You'd never guess it by how poud he looks!

I was worried about my Lady's hips but it turned out to be the 'gangly teenage' stage lol.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Let's see a better pic of his tail. I have a GSD born with a bobtail.

His head and ears look a bit more robust than is the norm for a malinois. The head looks part GSD to me.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

To me the face looks more like a GSD, but I don't have much experience with Mals. Either way he is C-U-T-E! So sorry to hear about his hips


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is he now? Stunning looking but seems puppylike still.

Can you get a better picture from the side and a bit further away?


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

Did the Penn Hip Test. Noticed his hips popping. He was put in the 10th percentile =(

He Just turned a year old this month so he is still a younging. Let me see what other pictures I have......I will take a few tonight of a side angle.







































Dio with Sasha our Queensland Australian Shepherd Pit Mix


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

He kind of resembles my cousin's malinois/shepherd mix, actually lol!
Very handsome


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

I definitely see Malnois in him but I agree that a full side picture would help.
He's a great looking dog either way.


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

Lmilr said:


> I definitely see Malnois in him but I agree that a full side picture would help.
> He's a great looking dog either way.



I will take a side picture tonight =)


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's a side view. Boy is he hard to get to stand still. You know you've done well when he wants to sit and look up at ya.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a beautiful boy! love that picture of him on the couch. he looks like a shepherd mix to me


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great looking dog!


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> what a beautiful boy! love that picture of him on the couch. he looks like a shepherd mix to me




Haha I love that pic too. Every since he was a tiny pup he has loved sitting on pillows. He will knock them over just to plop his rump on them. We call them his magic carpet.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Too cute! Looks like a Mal/GSD mix. What a handsome boy!


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

Falkosmom said:


> Too cute! Looks like a Mal/GSD mix. What a handsome boy!


A mix would def make sense. The best of both worlds


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, JMC.
I woud second the thought of a Mal/ GSD mix.
Hoping for the best on the boy's hips!!
Chondrointin (sp?)!!!!
Also Glucosamine! Ask your vet for details.

Handsome boy!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He's very cute. His body looks shorter than either a gsd or a mal and his head is kind of squarish (again, not seen in either breed, more like a great dane head!). 

How much does he weigh?

What is his personality like?


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

My trainer has a Mal...he's a dead ringer for their dog (besides the quirky tail) 

Either way...he's a sweetie pie! Can you buy pet insurance? It may help with the displasia later. Good luck!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The overall structure, and coat and color, are very Malinois like. But the head is not. Then, some Mals, particularly those from KNPV breeding are themselves not pure Mal but have been mixed with Dutchie, GSD, Great Danes, bully breeds, etc... so it's possible his lineage is one of those type of Mals and the head is a throwback to one of those other breeds in the mix.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Not a malinois. Definitely a mix, shepherd and who knows. What a cutie though!


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

DukeTxDad said:


> Thanks for sharing, JMC.
> I woud second the thought of a Mal/ GSD mix.
> Hoping for the best on the boy's hips!!
> Chondrointin (sp?)!!!!
> ...



He's been on Cosequin with msm since his diagnosis. From the suggestions of other members will be asking the vet about Fish Oil and possibly Ester C. 


Thank you


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

BowWowMeow said:


> He's very cute. His body looks shorter than either a gsd or a mal and his head is kind of squarish (again, not seen in either breed, more like a great dane head!).
> 
> How much does he weigh?
> 
> What is his personality like?


60lbs but tall and lean. Very smart, curious, stubborn, very playful, also on walks his nose is to the ground 75% of the time. Really loves finding scents.


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

Sir Bear said:


> My trainer has a Mal...he's a dead ringer for their dog (besides the quirky tail)
> 
> Either way...he's a sweetie pie! Can you buy pet insurance? It may help with the displasia later. Good luck!



I love his tail  he reminds me of a white tail deer with the long legs, ears, and tail lol. I've looked at pet insurance and most I don't qualify for because they don't cover hip dysplasia due to it being "genetic". The few insurances I found that would accept him wanted a ridiculous amount. I've got him on the bansfield plan for every day stuff. Free office visits. I wish his orthopedic specialist had free office visits. I leave feeling robbed.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

None of them will cover it now that it's been diagnosed. It will be considered a pre existing condition and as such, they will not cover it or anything they deam related to it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

His body is too "square" to be Shepherd (or he's a mix of GSD something). Depending on his size, I'd say he has Heeler in him, they are a more square dog.


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

Chris Wild said:


> The overall structure, and coat and color, are very Malinois like. But the head is not. Then, some Mals, particularly those from KNPV breeding are themselves not pure Mal but have been mixed with Dutchie, GSD, Great Danes, bully breeds, etc... so it's possible his lineage is one of those type of Mals and the head is a throwback to one of those other breeds in the mix.


Wow, never thought great dane would be in that lineup. The shelter told us he was German shepherd and Australian cattle dog mix. I guess maybe because of the tail? They had never seen the parents.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Australian Cattle dogs HAVE tails. The breed is SUPPPOSED to have a long tail. If they have short tails, they have had them docked.


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

BlackGSD said:


> Australian Cattle dogs HAVE tails. The breed is SUPPPOSED to have a long tail. If they have short tails, they have had them docked.



I guess he is just a very proud handsome mutt =)


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

*What a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

BlackGSD said:


> Australian Cattle dogs HAVE tails. The breed is SUPPPOSED to have a long tail. If they have short tails, they have had them docked.


Around here, people do "home dock" jobs on the pups, so perhaps whoever was present when this puppy was born thought the same way and did it themselves.


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Around here, people do "home dock" jobs on the pups, so perhaps whoever was present when this puppy was born thought the same way and did it themselves.


It's amazing what people will do to a living creature. I'm just happy to have been the one who rescued him. He has his forever home. Nub and all. Oh boy its sooo cute when he wags it. Hehehe.


----------

